# Quick smokes-mini pipe or rolling papers?



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

So, I've been enjoying cigars and pipes for a while now.

For a quick cigar smoke, there are small cigars (like villigers and stuff).

But I'm at a dilemma for a quick pipe smoke. Should I find a mini tobacco pipe? Or should I just roll some up in a zig-zag and call it good? Or should I just save the pipe for those long nights when I actually have time for a full bowl?

Any reccomendations?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Mini-pipe. Cigg is only good if you're gonna inhale. I feel, and this is just my experience, that the taste of the paper ruins my palate for pipe smoking. Might be in my head, but I notice pipe tobacco aint the same after a cigg of any kind.

Although, I have a thread around here about gutting those middleton pipe cigars, repacking them with better pipe baccy and making one heck of a good smoke, though. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

You could load half a bowl or just smoke half of a full bowl and come back to it later. I do it all the time.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Being a RYO (actually MYO, but who's arguing semantics) switching in to pipes, I can say it's not worth the quick lift a cigarette gives you for the trade of a good quality pipe smoke. And I noticed the quick lift doesn't last as long either. I am actually smoking less times throughout the day with a pipe (maybe I will quit easier, but who knows). Even though the cigarettes I make use all natural tobacco with high quality tubes and are 100 times better than any store bought stick, the pipe is so much better.

What I started doing if I need a quick smoke is only do step one of the 3 step. Just fill it loosely, pack it down with your finger and light it. It still burns longer than a cigarette, but its so much more satisfying.

And actually, I noticed this aromatic I got from the shop today tastes so much better if I load the bowl, smoke it for a few minutes and let it burn out then come back later.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

For me, a "quick cigar/pipe" smoke is too much like cigarette addiction and defeats the purpose. When I smoke I do it to relax take my time enjoy a beverage and good fellowship. Not for a fast fix at work etc.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Steel Talon said:


> For me, a "quick cigar/pipe" smoke is too much like cigarette addiction and defeats the purpose. When I smoke I do it to relax take my time enjoy a beverage and good fellowship. Not for a fast fix at work etc.


^This

Though, I second the suggestion to smoke partial bowls, and come back later. I often load a pipe in the morning, and smoke it on and off all day as I work.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Carey actually makes what they call "10 minute pipes"

Carey's Smoke Shop : E.A.Carey's pipes, tobacco & accessories.

I'm sure stanwell ultralights are pretty small bowls as well, can't say for sure though.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Smoke a pipe & DGT it if needed. (Delayed Gratification Technique)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to agree with Tal. "Quick smoke" and "pipe" just don't go together for me, and I haven't had a quick smoke since I quit cigs.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Steel Talon said:


> For me, a "quick cigar/pipe" smoke is too much like cigarette addiction and defeats the purpose. When I smoke I do it to relax take my time enjoy a beverage and good fellowship. Not for a fast fix at work etc.


Very good point!

By the way, your avatar is confusing. Why is the yin-yang going against the directional arrows they are spouse to be following? :/ lol


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Very good point!
> 
> By the way, your avatar is confusing. Why is the yin-yang going against the directional arrows they are spouse to be following? :/ lol


Balance/harmony! Dependent opposing forces (opposite but complimentary), a constant universal flow.
Peace and good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

The pipe god won't strike you down for not filling the bowl all the way.


----------

